# My 13 yr old dog has a swollen face



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sydney was fine last night but this morning her face is very swollen.

Do dogs get abcessed teeth like humans and cause their face to swell like that?
No snakes around here due to all the animals, guineas and etc. We do have spiders, yes black widows and others, but I cannot see or feel such a tiny bite. 
I do not think I have Benadryl.

Since she is getting up their in years, her back legs do not work like they use to and her eyes are getting a bit cloudy, so I over analyze her. So this swollen face is worrying me. I hope it is nothing serious. With Pixie my goat having that odd ulcer, she swelled up the day she died so I am trying not to be irrational as one is not like the other. 

Vet is not open till 9 am and who knows if we even can get in before 4 pm. If he feels like he can squeeze her in it is between 4-6 pm. 

The pictures are not that great, she has never liked getting her picture taken:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

It looks like it could be either a tooth/teeth issue or she got bit by something and is reacting to it. All you can really do is get her to the vet. Is it just on one side?
Sydney looks like a real sweetheart  Shep got a lump right on top his snout once from a bite from something...size of lime and it just looked horrible! That was a long time ago and I don't remember what the vet gave me to treat it but it went away really fast. I'm sure it was probably benedryl and maybe a round of anti-biotics. He also got a lump on the side of his face (smaller than Sydneys) and the teeth looked fine so we put him on anti-biotics and it went away.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes, they can get abscessed teeth. Could also be a bee sting, my dog's face swelled up like that once when she got stung. Poor baby, hope she is okay. I'd say a vet visit is in order.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

My regular vet is on vacation, so at 3 we are going to one I do not care for. He is good with animals but I dislike him personally. Oh well at least she is getting seen today.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Let us know what happens....


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

It's maligant lymphoma (sp?) I have a few more days then I will have to put her to sleep. I can't talk about this right now.....


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry.  :grouphug:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If she is not suffering you don't "have" to put her to sleep. It's ok to wait as long as she is still happy, still eating, not in pain, etc. 
I am so very sorry that your dog is so very ill. But don't rush into something if she is not suffering. You don't "have to" do it that fast. My BIL dog had lymphoma for almost 18mo before the time came that she was uncomfortable. It's ok to let your dog have all the time she can as long as she feels it is worth living.

Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I too would hold off on having her put down. If she is not in pain and eating and drinking well there would be no reason to do it so soon. I am sorry you and Sydney have to deal with this.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

She is uncomfortable, is she suffering? Not sure but she cannot close her mouth all the way, panting non-stop, only ate half her dinner, is drooling and started snoring when she is sleeping. Been getting up, then down, trying to get comfortable. 

Her face is even bigger now then this morning and the vet said the meds would buy her a few more weeks. But for whose benefit is a few more weeks? 
If the meds reduce the swelling and she seems to feel better then we'll see. But if the meds do not do much more then sustain her for a few weeks then I am going to give her a few great days, spoil the heck out of her and then say good bye. 

Trust me I would rather her go into remission and live another couple of years, but I will not make her stay around just for me.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Thaiblue  I am shocked and so very sorry. I know you will do what is best for Sydney and she is so lucky to have a loving mama. Gosh this just really stinks  I feel so bad for you.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

thaiblue12 said:


> She is uncomfortable, is she suffering? Not sure but she cannot close her mouth all the way, panting non-stop, only ate half her dinner, is drooling and started snoring when she is sleeping. Been getting up, then down, trying to get comfortable.


If she is having all these issues then time is short. I can understand why you feel it will be necessary to say Goodbye soon. My BIL's dog was much healthier much longer, but they may have simply had the diagnosis sooner. I just didn't want you to feel forced into anything. I didn't understand how many problems your dog was having.
Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh no....my thoughts are with you. Sydney looks like a super sweet girl. I'm so sorry you're going to have to let her go.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

She looks like a sweet girl - may her remaining days be filled with joy and love...my heart goes out to you. I know how devastating this news is...I've been there...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry about this surprising diagnosis. I hope you and Sydney get to enjoy some extra special moments during her time left with you.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------

